# θηλυκός σωτήρας;



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2011)

Τι κάνουμε όταν ο σωτήρας είναι γυναίκα; Έχω την εξής πρόταση:

"The Maid of Orleans taken! . . . Joan of Arc, a prisoner! . . . the savior of France, lost to us!"

Τον σωτήρα τους έχασαν ή τη σωτήρα τους; Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρει καν την περίπτωση θηλυκού:*σωτήρας *ο [sotíras] O2 λόγ. γεν. και _Σωτήρος_ στη σημ. 2 *:* *1.*αυτός που σώζει κπ. ή κτ. από θανάσιμο συνήθ. κίνδυνο ή από καταστροφή: _Oι ναυαγοί χρωστούν ευγνωμοσύνη στους σωτήρες τους. O Φλέμιγκ υπήρξε_ ~ _της ανθρωπότητας. _~_ της πόλης / της πατρίδας_. (ειρ.) _Oι σωτήρες του Έθνους,_ πολιτικοί ή στρατιωτικοί που ανέλαβαν την εξουσία με το πρόσχημα της σωτηρίας της πατρίδας. _Aυτόκλητος _~_,_ για κπ. που θέλει να αναλάβει τη λύση κάποιου ζωτικού προβλήματος χωρίς να του το έχει ζητήσει ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος. || για κπ. που προσφέρει πολύ σημαντική βοήθεια σε κάποια δύσκολη περίσταση. *2α. *(θεολ.) _Σωτήρας, _προσωνυμία του Iησού Xριστού: _O Σωτήρας του κόσμου / των ψυχών μας. Σήμερα είναι του Σωτήρος,_ γιορτάζεται η Mεταμόρφωση του Σωτήρος. *β. *_το τάγμα*_ _του Σωτήρος. _ [λόγ.: 1: αρχ. _σωτήρ, _αιτ. _-ῆρα· _2α: ελνστ. σημ.· 2β: σημδ. γαλλ. l΄ordre du Sauveur] ​Αν και υπάρχει φυσικά η Αγία Σωτήρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2011)

Τη _σώτειρα_, τη δίνει το μεν ΛΝΕΓ ως αρχαίο, ο δε Δημητράκος και ως νέο. Η Παναγία η Σώτειρα αναφέρεται στον καθημερινό λόγο ως Παναγία Σωτήρα (αυτή είναι νομίζω η «αγία Σωτήρα»).


----------



## StellaP (Jan 6, 2011)

Εδώ στη θεσσαλία έχω ακούσει τη Μεταμόρφωση του Σωτήρος να το λένε θηλυκό
Π.χ. Σήμερα είναι της αγια-Σωτήρας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία ερώτηση. Τη _Σώτειρα_ καλύτερα να την ξεχάσουμε. Θα πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στον _σωτήρα_ με παντελόνια και τη _σωτήρα_ χωρίς παντελόνια. Γιά δες που στις πλάγιες πτώσεις δεν φαίνεται καν αν φοράει παντελόνια. Πάντως, ο πολύς ο κόσμος τη θέλει ακόμα με παντελόνια: θα βρει κανείς «η σωτήρας τού/τής/τών» + ουσιαστικό σε γενική, θα βρει και «η σωτήρα», αλλά φαίνεται ότι είναι μόνο η Παναγιά. Έτοιμος είναι ο τύπος και περιμένει και η Παναγιά δεν έχει αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα. Άλλωστε, και η Ζαν ντ' Αρκ ήταν η παρθένα της Ορλεάνης.


----------



## sarant (Jan 6, 2011)

Δεν μπόρεσα να δω αν γκουγκλίζεται το σώτειρα, διότι όταν το έβαλα (μέσα σε εισαγωγικά!) σε συμφράσεις όπως "η σώτειρα του" κτλ. ώστε να αποφύγω το τοπωνύμιο Σώτειρα, το γκουγκλ παρόλαυτά μου βγάζει "σωτήρα του".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2011)

Γιατί δεν σου γκουγκλίζεται η σώτειρα;
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=&q=%2B"Σώτειρα"

(Δίνει, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, δύο σημερινές τοποθεσίες και μια ελληνιστική πόλη).

Και από την Εστία, 1899:

Σώτειρα ή Αγία Σωτήρα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2011)

Στη Μεταμόρφωση του Σωτήρος (Κυδαθηναίων και Σωτήρος) στην Πλάκα καί παντρεύτηκα καί βάφτισα και τα δυο μου τα παιδιά. Πιο συχνά λέγαμε «στη Σωτήρα» παρά «στο Σωτήρα» και κάποιοι το γράφουν και «η Σωτείρα». Προσθέτουν μετά και «του Κοττάκη». Αυτός ο Κοττάκης είναι άγνωστος στο διαδίκτυο και τις εγκυκλοπαίδειές μου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2011)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει η σώτειρα. Υπάρχει και Κοσμοσώτειρα (η Παναγία), και εκκλησία με αυτό το όνομα στη Θράκη. Αλλιώς, ο/η σωτήρας. Για το ποιος ήταν ο Κοττάκης κάτι διάβαζα (πολύ πρόσφατα), αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος και δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω. Ίσως ότι ήταν απλά ο κτήτορας του ναού.


----------



## sarant (Jan 6, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν σου γκουγκλίζεται η σώτειρα;
> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=&q=%2B"Σώτειρα"
> 
> (Δίνει, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, δύο σημερινές τοποθεσίες και μια ελληνιστική πόλη).
> ...



Μα, είπα ότι το έβαλα σε φράση, "σώτειρα της" για να αποκλείσω τα τοπωνύμια -και το γκουγκλ δίνει ανευρέσεις "σωτήρα της".
http://www.google.gr/search?q=σωτει...i=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=1245fb61038b0bc


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2011)

Δεν φτάνει να το βάλεις σε εισαγωγικά, πρέπει να βάλεις και το + μπροστά από τα εισαγωγικά:
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=&q=%2B"σώτειρα+της


----------



## sarant (Jan 7, 2011)

Μάλιστα, δεν το ήξερα! Πολύ απαιτητικοί έγιναν. Τέσπα, εντιάφτ βλέπω ότι σώτειρα έχει χαρακτηριστεί και η Λυδία Κονιόρδου: 
Τον τόνο που δίνει η Λυδία Κονιόρδου, σώτειρα της παράστασης. Η Κονιόρδου είναι αληθινή ηθοποιός, δεν φαντάζει ηθοποιός μόνο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2011)

Τα πραγματικά ευρήματα του γκούγκλη για "σώτειρα της" συγκεντρώνονται με αυτή την αναζήτηση: 
+"σώτειρα της" και είναι τελικά 17.


----------

